# Questions



## bde0001 (May 7, 2013)

Hello, I am a 22 yr old male and I was thinking about trying to become apro golfer. Can you compete in the us open for free? Is this the only way to declare yourself a pro and play for money? Any advice would do me a favor.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Presuming you are a good golfer in the first place, you need to learn to compete in local and regional amateur competitions. Do a simple Google search on how to become a professional golfer.


----------

